# North Georgia Bear



## MikeyMax (Aug 13, 2006)

Okay, here goes my first photo post. Caught this fellow on the Moultrie 2.1.  Getting to the stand this year will be a little more exciting.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 13, 2006)

the second bear looks to be a little better than the first one.  Small boar maybe.


----------



## JH300 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks to be two different bears. Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shed94 (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pics I don't have a lot of bears around my area.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice bruin photos.
Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Good pics, Thanks for sharing..


----------



## leo (Aug 14, 2006)

*Congrats MikeyMax*

on your 1'st pic post, You chose some fine pics to post 1'st


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2006)

almost looks like he's waiting on you in the last pix....


----------



## ngabearhunter (Aug 15, 2006)

Definitely 2 different bears, the last 2 photos being a slightly larger bear. The 1st one looks borderline legal, the 2nd kinda hard to tell. I'd guess in the 100-115 range.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice pics.


----------



## carnejm (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the furthest south in Georgia you can expect to see bears?


----------



## hevishot (Nov 15, 2007)

the florida line..


----------



## rip18 (Nov 15, 2007)

Neat pix!  Thanks for sharing!  Yep, looks like 2 different bears!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Nov 15, 2007)

carnejm said:


> What is the furthest south in Georgia you can expect to see bears?



We've got more bears in FL than you can shake two sticks at.  Don't believe everything you hear on TV.


----------



## Joe r (Nov 15, 2007)

may be the same bear both are black.hard to tell


----------

